# Wanted: Staffy to Adopt



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

We recently had to put our 15 year old Staffy to sleep. It was probably one of the most painful things I have ever done. Charlie was one of a kind and more than a pet he was family. 

I've been looking on various rescue sites for a Staffy and while there are plenty of beautiful dogs needing a home finding one that is ok with cats seems to be difficult (we have two). 

We have a good size garden, no children and I work from home so would be with him or her all day. We live in Haverhill, Suffolk.

We'd prefer a younger dog or puppy as we'd like one to love for a good long time.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have a look at Rescue Remedies they have lots of staffs & quite a few that are good with cats.

This link shows the dogs that are good with cats .... Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cat proven or successfully tested dogs

Rupert & Milly look lovely!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JustTam said:


> We recently had to put our 15 year old Staffy to sleep. It was probably one of the most painful things I have ever done. Charlie was one of a kind and more than a pet he was family.
> 
> I've been looking on various rescue sites for a Staffy and while there are plenty of beautiful dogs needing a home finding one that is ok with cats seems to be difficult (we have two).
> 
> ...


Is it definately a staff you are after, there are some 6 week boxer cross pups looking for a new pad and someone rehoming a 9 month old Sharpei on the forum i notice this evening


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you both for your quick responses. I'll check out those links.

We'd consider a different breed, it's just Staffy's are our first choice. As much as I love all dogs, we don't want one that is terribly big as our house isn't very big. But don't want a really small breed either as I'd like a dog that would make me feel safe when hubby is away for work. 

Our Staffy Charlie was very sweet natured, great with animals and kids but very protective when he needed to be. So would really like a breed like that.

It's been a very sad time and at one point we said no more dogs but hubby doesn't like coming home to no dog and as much as I love my cats they just don't give the same kind of love a dog can.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

There was a litter of Staffy x babys not long ago wasnt they Mr Bojangles was one cant for the life of me think what the thread was called.. They were so cute tho. Might be worth a look If anyone can remember the details lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

# South Eastern Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue John & Gwen Laker 01227 471647

They dont have a website, but are worth a call.

This is another great place to look Rescue Dogs & Dogs for Adoption @ dogsblog.com


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so sorry for your loss, it must be a difficult time.

I really do hope you can find a suitable dog, I'm currently looking for a second dog so am constantly looking at rescue sites - it's so sad to see so many (mainy staffs) looking for homes.

Here's another link if it helps; scroll down to the staffies section & there may be some contacts near you 

DOG RESCUERS AND RESCUE CENTRES FOR SPECIFIC BREEDS


----------



## sharpeilover (Aug 9, 2010)

I've sent you a PM.

My friend is looking for a new home for her MALE Shar PEI.
I've 4 Shar Pei at the mo so couldn't take this one in at the moment. 

I have offered to transport if that is an issue at all. :lol:


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses and more links. Still looking at all the links. Wish we could adopt them all. Part of me feels disrespectful to Charlie for looking for another dog. But I miss having my work buddy. I was constantly tripping over him because he'd lay just anywhere but it was nice having the company.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can understand how you feel, losing an animal is always incredibly hard. But if you really do feel ready for another dog & are considering a rescue dog then you'll be giving him/her another chance & a happy home.

It's heartbreaking reading about all these poor dogs, I'm the same: I wish I could have them all but unfortunately you can only make a small difference but to the dog you choose it will be the best thing in the world!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Doesnt mention cats but ok with chickens

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/111284-rosie-staffie-dob-08-03-a.html


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

There are so many staffies in rescue would be great if you could offer one a home...

Would definately recommend Rescue Remedies they have loads of staffies; there is Hillside Animal Sanctuary in Norfolk, a Jerry Greens in Suffolk somewhere and a very good staffie rescue in Wisbech area....

Dogsblog or Dogpages may also be a good place to look..


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Marley is a 1 year old Staffy cross who's been waiting for a home since June. She is a wonderful girl who is good with dogs and children. She is good with confident cats.









She is currently in S.Wales but we home across the UK 
Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

Aww Marley is beautiful and looks like our Charlie.


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

i have a 10 week old staffy pup that i am fostering and your not far from me i am in cambridge give me a call on 01223729562


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

shares her home with 9 other dogs and 2 babies. very sweet and full of fun lol


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know we brought home 10 week old "Poppy" today the pictures are above. She is really something special. She's settled in very quickly and the cats at the moment don't seem to be bothered. 

We took her on a long walk to calm her down before we introduced her to them and just came back from long walk to Tescos. She was so tired walking back we had to take turns carrying her. She's now nestled up asleep on my husband's lap. 

We've also enquired about Marley so she may very well get a big sister, we'll see how that goes 

Thanks for everyone's fast responses. I'll keep you posted on how she's doing.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

That really is great news.. She is stunning!!


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

She really is, she has such a funny little personality. Looking forward to seeing how she developes.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww, any chance of some more piccies when shes settled


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, will take some tomorrow. It was a bit cloudy here today and dark and when I tried taking some they didn't come out very well. So will do it when I've got some better light.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so pleased for you! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Pleased for you and i think Marley looks like a great companion for little poppy  x


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

Thankyou so much for offering lil poppy a loving forever home. i think poppy and you hubby are going to have lots of adventures together. i dont know who was more tired poppy or your hubby after their play session. i couldnt have wished for a better home for poppy. looking forward to pics. I am sure poppy will love a playmate and marley looks like a good choice . will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope this worked, its Poppy this morning when I brought her basket into my office. She's sleeping now.

Tracey, I think it was a little of both with Dan and Poppy. He went to bed early last night something he never does!


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

aww she really is a stunner, and very lucky to find a forever home!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

JustTam said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know we brought home 10 week old "Poppy" today the pictures are above. She is really something special. She's settled in very quickly and the cats at the moment don't seem to be bothered.
> 
> We took her on a long walk to calm her down before we introduced her to them and just came back from long walk to Tescos. She was so tired walking back we had to take turns carrying her. She's now nestled up asleep on my husband's lap.
> 
> ...


Marley is beautiful hope all oes well with that.

Poppy is adorable <3 congratulations on new addition :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's so lovely to see such a brilliant outcome for this little pup & a really happy ending for your thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition she is :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you. I'm glad I found this forum. I'm going to stay active on it. Keep you all updated on her progress as well as getting tips on some of the other threads. Hopefully help other people as we've been helped


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey there

Whilst at work today i had a call from my mum telling me all about a wonderful couple who have rescued a Stafford puppy and i felt i had heard the story before  then i realised she was talking about you , i believe you know my mum @mycharmparty!!!! 

Small world


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

she is actually still for once lol. i couldnt keep her still so had to get my daughter to ho,d her to get a pic. mind you she had all the other dogs here to play ./ why would she want to stay still lol


----------



## JustTam (Nov 17, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Hey there
> 
> Whilst at work today i had a call from my mum telling me all about a wonderful couple who have rescued a Stafford puppy and i felt i had heard the story before  then i realised she was talking about you , i believe you know my mum @mycharmparty!!!!
> 
> Small world


Very small world!! I'm on that forum way too much when I should be working. I guess that's one of the pitfalls of being self employed. I need discipline! Now I have to go on ekm forum and tell your mum I talked to you! haha


----------

